# Can't Throw Heavy Snow



## McRob (Jan 13, 2015)

I have an 1027LE model and am experiencing problems with the ability to throw the snow. The machine starts pefectly, idles and drives fine. If the snow is light it can't throw it but once I get into any heavy snow it is barely able to throw the snow. If I release the drive handle the snowblower can then throw the snow. So basically it's only if if drive is engaged AND the auger is engaged at the same time.

I'm going to check out the friction wheel and belts this evening. Someone also mentioned possible bad gas or spark plug.

Any other ideas I can look at?


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

I would lean towards the auger belts slipping. The drive system wouldn't really have any relevance.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

sounds like the cables are reversed in there. can you post a vid. of this problem that is presenting itself???????????????? ALOHA from the sub-zero frozen TUNDRA.


----------



## McRob (Jan 13, 2015)

I'll try and get some additional details this evening and try and take a video with my phone. Thing is the machine was working perfectly the end of last year when it was used for the last time. I found this problem during the very first use this year.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

WE like pictures and video.


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

I would look at everything that moves......sounds like something in the drive assembly could be stealing power....check the axle bearings.....


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

McRob said:


> I have an 1027LE model and am experiencing problems with the ability to throw the snow. The machine starts pefectly, idles and drives fine. If the snow is light it can't throw it but once I get into any heavy snow it is barely able to throw the snow. If I release the drive handle the snowblower can then throw the snow. So basically it's only if if drive is engaged AND the auger is engaged at the same time.
> 
> I'm going to check out the friction wheel and belts this evening. Someone also mentioned possible bad gas or spark plug.
> 
> Any other ideas I can look at?


Belts, possibly, but my money is on a broken shear pin(s).


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

I hope it is the belt slipping as that is the easy problem to solve.

I had a similar issue in the past and it was a worn exhaust valve causing the engine to have poor torque.
Worked fine on light fluffy snow. In the wet heavy stuff it performed poorly.

If it is not the belt check the Plug. If you can, compression test it. Some engines can't be. Or remove the head and look at the valves.


----------



## loneraider (Oct 26, 2013)

Ariens 921002 Parts List and Diagram - (000101) : eReplacementParts.com

An easy fix would be to adjust the auger belts & check your shear pins.
If the belts need replacing here's a parts list.


----------



## McRob (Jan 13, 2015)

I did some investigating this weekend and have discovered an oil leak at the seal where the crank shaft comes out of the engine. There was a fair bit oil flicked all over the outside of the snowblower. I'm guess the oil was getting on the belt and as the belt was spinning it was firing the oil out.










I'm picking up some parts today to take it apart and replace the seal. Hoping I just have to replace the seal by the belts and not the one back at the fly wheel end. I'm going to take this opportunity to replace all the belts again (probably a bit of oil on them now anyways), new plug, etc.

I don't believe it's a shear pin issue but the crank case is leaking oil at one of the seals as well so I have to take it all apart to replace both those seals so I'll know for sure anyways.

Hopefully, with fingers crossed, after cleaning all this mess up it will take care of things.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Yeah, that'll do it overtime. Welcome, and glad you were able to narrow things down relatively quickly. Now the work begins.


----------

